# Upgrade a damaged Box



## Foxem (Aug 7, 2019)

Hi, I bought the below in 2015
TiVo Package, Product Lifetime
TiVo Roamio
I usually don't watch TV, so I guess I used the box 5 times in 4 years just to watch cartoons when some friends with children were visiting me. I also never recorded a show or movie.
Few days ago I notices a red circle on my Tivo box and I called Tivo.
They asked me to pay for a new box plus 200$+ for the service.
There is any way I can buy a new box and skip the service fee?
I am wondering if I never recorded anything on the old damaged box it will be very easy to switch to a new box and I believe 200$ is too much to pay for changing the box.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

And so, your TiVo box is no longer working, right? Any idea what the problem is--what is the "red circle" you mentioned/what does it relate to?* Did TiVo try to diagnose the issue/what did it determine? If TiVo didn't do any troubleshooting, I would call it back on a troubleshooting call.**

In the best of circumstances, it could be a software setting or issue that TiVo could fix over the Internet. On the hardware side, it could be as relatively simple as a faulty AC adapter--easy and inexpensive to replace. Next up would be a bad hard drive--that also can be fixed (replaced) by you, at a much lower cost than buying a new TiVo box. These seem to be the majority of the hardware issues with a Roamio box.

If, in the end, you need to replace the TiVo box, yes, indeed, a new Lifetime (or monthly or annual) subscription needs to be purchased--the Lifetime subscription lasts as long as the TiVo box, under its terms. Having said that, TiVo has been known to be kind and to assist its customers financially with the cost of replacement boxes/Lifetime--it's all discretionary, and so you can call back and see what TiVo can do there to help you. Note that it already is giving you a break: $200 for a new Lifetime subscription is significantly below the current $550 Lifetime cost.

If you do need to replace the Roamio box: what type of TV do you watch, over-the-air or cable? If over-the-air, you can purchase a "renewed" Roamio OTA box, which includes a Lifetime subscription, from TiVo for around $340. A new Bolt OTA box + Lifetime would run you $500. You also could purchase a used Roamio or Bolt box, with Lifetime, through here or on eBay (or even a new Roamio or Bolt box that is being re-sold).

But first-things-first, if you could spell out the issue more completely here, that could help others try to help you.

* By any chance, the red circle isn't simply the red indicator that appears on the front, right-hand side of your Roamio box when a show is being recorded, is it?

** Note that regardless of what TiVo might have told you, there are many way-knowledgeable people here who might be able to help you further or in the alternative. Any and all details you can provide here of the issue would assist in that regard. TiVo's technical customer support greatly has been outsourced to independent off-shore service providers in recent years, and there has been, to put it lightly, some questionable (at best) coverage/assistance--and one often has to speak to many people or make repeated calls, and be persistent. Many people instead get the answers they need from others here (and it's free!).


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Also, by any chance, do you have an extended warranty on your Roamio box, either through TiVo or another company (e.g. Best Buy), or through your credit card used to purchase the box?


----------



## Foxem (Aug 7, 2019)

I have Xfinity cable.
I don't have extended warranty.
The guy from Tivo support troubleshooted the device and since there is no input from box to TV though hdmi he said the box needs to be replaced.
I checked the power adapter and since I get 12V, I assume it's working fine.
I am not sure how to check if the hdd is broke. If the hdd is the reason do I need to get any input/menu from Tivo on the TV screen?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Foxem said:


> There is any way I can buy a new box and skip the service fee?


Only on Lifetime/All-in service plans. Its included in some OTA unit offers, but its more than $200.
You need Tivo service to be able to record, copy show content to/from another Tivo/PC.

Tivo stated costs since your unit is out of warranty, and the lifetime transfer is $200.. There is an offer to transfer lifetime from 1 unit to a Bolt for $199, but there is additional cost of buying the new Bolt.


----------



## Foxem (Aug 7, 2019)

Since in 4 years we didn't use Tivo I don't see the advantage of buying a new box and pay 200$ for the transfer. In total it will be around or more than 400$.
I guess I am willing to pay for the new box but not for the service because as a second option I can just buy a box from Xfinity much cheaper.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Foxem said:


> I can just buy a box from Xfinity much cheaper.


You would not be buying a box from Xfinity, you would be renting it with monthly payments on your bill. The long run is more costly.

You can opt to buy a Roku instead of a Tivo. No service fees and you can stream content to watch during the few times you need to. Cartoons are available on YouTube, even at hours length.


----------



## Foxem (Aug 7, 2019)

Can you please let me know how can I check if the hdd is the reason for my damaged Tivo box?
Also there is any Roku box that can work with cable and card from Xfinity?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Foxem said:


> I have Xfinity cable.
> I don't have extended warranty.
> The guy from Tivo support troubleshooted the device and since there is no input from box to TV though hdmi he said the box needs to be replaced.
> I checked the power adapter and since I get 12V, I assume it's working fine.
> I am not sure how to check if the hdd is broke. If the hdd is the reason do I need to get any input/menu from Tivo on the TV screen?


Arggh, possibly the HDMI port, then--has happened to others and seemingly not user-repairable. By any chance, have you tried another HDMI cable? I'm reaching here, but wouldn't it be great if it only was that.

Another option: could you connect your Roamio box to your TV using composite/component cables, instead of the HDMI? (If you have a Roamio "Basic" model, you would need to use a composite "breakout" cable, like: TiVo Accessories| Breakout Cable Kit for BOLT and Mini (workable versions also often can be found on eBay, at lesser cost).)


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Foxem said:


> Can you please let me know how can I check if the hdd is the reason for my damaged Tivo box?


When you plug it in, or restart it, or it self-restarts... you see the "Powering Up" screen, then it blanks, "Powering Up" screen, Blanks.... Repeats.



Foxem said:


> there is any Roku box that can work with cable and card from Xfinity?


No, Roku is a separate device, that only streams content and not part of any cable system. It just needs high speed internet. Costs would be under $100 for most models.. You would hook it up to your TV on a different HDMI port and just switch the input to that port when you want to watch any streaming content.


----------



## Foxem (Aug 7, 2019)

My Tivo box doesn't have a component output.
I opened the box and I unplugged the hdd and no change in behavior. With and without hdd plugged in there is not signal through hdmi. I tried with 2 hdmi cables and on 2 different TVs


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Foxem said:


> *My Tivo box doesn't have a component output.*
> I opened the box and I unplugged the hdd and no change in behavior. With and without hdd plugged in there is not signal through hdmi. I tried with 2 hdmi cables and on 2 different TVs


Which TiVo Roamio model do you have? I thought that the Roamio Pro and Roamio Plus each has both a composite and a component output, in addition to HDMI; and that the Roamio "Basic" and Roamio OTA each has composite out (through a single jack, needing, then, the composite-out breakout cable to connect to a TV's composite-in ports), in addition to HDMI. (The yellow "A/V" port, no. 3 below, is the composite out on the Roamio OTA; similar with the Roamio "Basic.")


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

(And the ports on the Roamio Pro/Plus: )


----------



## Foxem (Aug 7, 2019)

This is the one I have.
I am not sure I have cable for the port you marked with 3.







[/QUOTE]


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Foxem said:


> This is the one I have.
> I am not sure I have cable for the port you marked with 3.


That is the composite video and audio port for which you need a special cable to connect to.

This model is the Roamio basic or OTA model. The Bolt is different.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Foxem said:


> This is the one I have.
> I am not sure I have cable for the port you marked with 3.


The no. 3 port (the "A/V" port) is the composite-out port, an alternative to the HDMI-out port. It is an option to send the TiVo signal (both audio and video) to your TV via the "earlier," standard definition ("SD") technology, before there was HDMI and high definition ("HD"). And so, my point was, if your TiVo's (or television's*) HDMI port is burnt out, you could use the TiVo box's alternative A/V composite-out port to send the TiVo signal to your TV, assuming that your TV has composite-in ports (it's likely--check your TV or manual; there will be 3 connectors--one for video and 2 for the audio) that are available. The composite signal is standard definition, not high definition, and so not as high-quality as the HDMI signal, but my guess is, for your purposes, it may be just fine. (I currently have an old TV connected to a Roamio box this way--the TV, being older, doesn't have an HDMI port.) And at a low cost--just a cable (around $15, or even less).

As mentioned above, you need a "special" composite-out cable to use with the TiVo box's A/V composite-out port: one that has a single jack (rather than the "normal" 3 jacks) to attach to the TiVo box's single A/V port, and then it has the regular 3 composite jacks on the other end, to connect to your TV. It will look like this:










Amazon.com sells it (https://www.amazon.com/TiVo-4330111956-Roamio-Composite-Cable/dp/B00G3NFFP8/ref=sr_1_4?crid=67FV0RSW2BP4&keywords=tivo+breakout+cable&qid=1565229026&s=gateway&sprefix=tivo+breakout+,aps,1073&sr=8-4; and https://www.amazon.com/TiVo-Mini-Co.../ref=olp_product_details?_encoding=UTF8&me=); TiVo sells it (TiVo Accessories| Breakout Cable Kit for BOLT and Mini); WeaKnees.com sells it (*TiVo Composite Breakout Cable for Bolt and Roamio - TiVo Cable - WeaKnees - the DVR Superstore*); and you often can find it on eBay. (It can be referred to as a composite breakout cable or as a Roamio composite cable.) I don't know if this would work, but you also could call TiVo back, explain your situation again, let the rep. know that you want to try the composite cable solution out, and ask if TiVo would send you the cable free as a courtesy, given the burnt HDMI port and so that you can try the solution--TiVo has been known to do things like this in the past.

Again, a potentially inexpensive way to salvage your Roamio box for the kids' cartoons, as well as for you, at a low cost. I hope this makes sense--let us know if you have any question.

* Another thing just occurred to me: if you have one, have you tried using _a different HDMI port on your television_? It could be that the bad HDMI port is one on your TV, not on your TiVo box. Easy enough to check.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

If you're fine with a used cable, just saw this used Roamio composite cable on eBay, $8.50 shipped (guaranteed to be functional). TiVo Roamio Composite Cable - For use with TiVo Roamio, Roamio OTA | eBay


----------



## Foxem (Aug 7, 2019)

Thank you, I ordered the cable, it should arrive in one week.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Foxem said:


> Thank you, I ordered the cable, it should arrive in one week.


Cool--I'm hoping that it works for you, as an inexpensive alternative/fix.

I'm just curious: who did you order from--the eBay?


----------



## Foxem (Aug 7, 2019)

Yes, I used the eBay link you posted.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Foxem said:


> Yes, I used the eBay link you posted.


Cool--just silly that this cable costs so much.


----------



## Foxem (Aug 7, 2019)

I tested and it's not working.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

With the TiVo breakout composite cable that you purchased?

Arggh.

And it's attached to the correct ports on both your TiVo box and your TV? If you haven't tried, you might try switching the composite cable connectors among the composite ports on your TV. I had a TV that labeled the composite ports incorrectly color-wise so that I didn't get a picture originally--things were fixed when I switched the cables around.

Also, do you have both the HDMI cable and the TiVo breakout composite cable connected to your TiVo box and to your TV? If so, you might try disconnecting the HDMI cable from the TiVo box and your TV, in case it somehow is "overriding" the composite cable. If there still is no change, you might try restarting your TV and/or your TiVo box, in case that will "kickstart" things into place.

Also, I have a faint recollection, from long ago, that during the TiVo Guided Setup process for my TiVo box using a composite cable, I had to select the composite cable as the TiVo output (even though that was the only output cable I had connected). I'm not sure why that had to be done or if it somehow applies here--as how can you choose that output to begin with, if your TiVo signal won't show up on your TV so that you can go through the Guided Setup?

I'd definitely try the earlier steps.


----------

